

Reconsider Being a 'User' - cmcewen
http://cmcewen.com/post/56288525069/reconsider-being-a-user

======
victorology
I don't like the term user either.

I'm not sure customer is the right term for our service. I can understand
e-commerce sites using customer but for a service like Twitter? I would think
member would fit better.

What does everyone else think?

